# issues with F. Balloon Molly



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I had this issue last month. one of my female balloon molly is birthing eggs not fry. I was hoping that buying another female would split up the attention of my 3 males, also hoping that it would relieve some of her stress. But she is in the birthing net right now birthing eggs instead of fry *sigh* Why would she do this? Especially 2 months in a row? I have 3 females and 3 males. 1 female for some reason none of the males want to mate with. Ive seen one (the oldest) chase her to try, but she is too fast for him, or just not willing to submit. So I bought a 3rd female and she is currently preggo. Any suggestions on how to handle this? Why would my molly be birthing just eggs?? BTW the 2 younger males are her children so I know that her and the oldest male can have fry.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

She could just be full of eggs.Just because theres males in with her doesnt mean she will end up pregnant.Could be the males not connecting her right,or stress where she doesnt keep them.Have you seen them mate?Females will continue to make eggs and if they get too full will either reabsorb them,or expell them.At least shes not a betta.Many females will build a nest,release eggs and place the eggs in the nest,lol.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

i would think putting the 2 you want to mate into a separate, smaller tank, would almost guarantee you fry.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Could be the males not connecting her right,.....


Wow, an act of love made to sound so mechanical.....some romantic you are. 

Just sounds to me like she has not mated and possibly stressed. What is the tank population like? Maybe it is not the males that are stressing her. Maybe she has some physical ailment causing her stress. The assumption is that she is healthy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaha!Well,how am I supposed to know if the fish love each other?Ive yet to see any of mine give flowers to the other,or even share dinner.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Hahaha!Well,how am I supposed to know if the fish love each other?Ive yet to see any of mine give flowers to the other,or even share dinner.


Of course they share dinner. I am sure he is whispering sweet nothings in her ear....you don't speak fish.


----------

